# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Een goedkoper adres voor propecia/finasteride

## leeuwin88

Ik ben al maanden bezig met Propecia/Finasteride, en het helpt mij uitstekend, was vrij kalend maar dat is nu al aan het teruglopen.
Ik betaal nu maar 20 euro per maand ipv de 50 euro in Nederland, via een zeer goede leverancier welke ik bij toeval op internet zag staan, dit wil ik jullie dus niet onthouden, het is een echte betrouwbare leverancier, alles wordt via fedex dus aangetekend bezorgd binnen enkele dagen.
kijk maar eens op *http://www.6url.com/nr* , daar wordt alles uitgelegd. echt een topper&#33;&#33;

propecia/finasteride

----------


## ron33

Hallo Leeuwin88,

Ik gebruik Propecia nu 6 maanden. Ik heb eeb kruin achter op mijn hoofd en lichte inhammen voor. Deze zijn nog onveranderd maar de rest van het haar groeit als kool en is voller geworden. Ik heb wel wat last van verminderde sexlust maar dit vind ik niet zo erg. Kom toch nog aan mijn trekken hahah. Mijn vraag is tweeledig .Klopt het dat je pas na een jaar herstel ziet van je kalere plekken en werkt dat goedkoper middel finihuppeldepup voor 20 euro per maand ook goed en hoe kan ik het verkrijgen en betalen. Graag reactie op [email protected]

----------


## PaulPr

> _Originally posted by leeuwin88_@22-05-2004, 19:14:01
> * Ik ben al maanden bezig met Propecia/Finasteride, en het helpt mij uitstekend, was vrij kalend maar dat is nu al aan het teruglopen.
> Ik betaal nu maar 20 euro per maand ipv de 50 euro in Nederland, via een zeer goede leverancier welke ik bij toeval op internet zag staan, dit wil ik jullie dus niet onthouden, het is een echte betrouwbare leverancier, alles wordt via fedex dus aangetekend bezorgd binnen enkele dagen.
> kijk maar eens op http://www.6url.com/nr , daar wordt alles uitgelegd. echt een topper&#33;&#33;
> 
> propecia/finasteride*


 Dit is een verwijzing naar sexworldplaza, maw spam. Het zou fijn zijn als zulke berichten verwijderd worden.

----------

